# All They Do Is Sleep....



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

So Lately I've been treating my fish for what I think is Velvet... They are getting discoloration on their bodies, losing scales, and gasping.... But lately, ALL THEY DO IS SLEEP in the log I have or outside the log, They didn't even wake up to eat this morning.....

I know they are sleeping cause they are still moving.

Can someone help?

UPDATE::


I just realized the tank temp is 66... I've put a heater in just incase that's the reason, cause I can't close the window behind the tank without a risk of breaking the tank... or the tank overheating again.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL
Yep, that would do it.


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I wasn't sure, they are STILL sleeping non-stop.... fact.... they've slept all day.

I SWEAT TO GOD THEY AREN'T DEAD!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

How do you know they're sleeping, and not stressed or unhealthy in some way? A lot of times when a fish is feeling stressed, it will lay on the bottom and remain fairly inactive. Have you checked your water parameters? What is the temperature of the tank now? Goldfish actually prefer cooler temps.


----------

